# TV Samsung 14" en blanco y negro



## criscob83 (Nov 8, 2005)

hola tengo una duda tengo una tv de 14" es samsung viejita, desde hace un tiempo le cambiaron el fly back por que no se veía bien y despues de eso si se vio bien, pero de un tiempo para acá se ve en blanco y negro con algunos tonos y rojo y amarillo, y si se doy unos golpes en la parte de atras y a veces se ve bien, pero ahora no quiere responder
podría ser algún cable flojo o algo así?? hay que hacer de nuevo las soldaduras del fly back??? espero me ayuden


----------



## Mavila (Nov 8, 2005)

amigo criscob83 por lo que manifiestas tienes un problema de falsos contactos o  soldaduras flojas y/o frias, lo que tienes que hacer es revisar toda la placa de tu tv y resoldarlo sin ocasionar cortos ni chispazos para eso tienes que descargar los capacitores de la fuente en especial el mas grande esto para el encendido intermitente pero si es que todavia no se haya apagado por desperfectos en la fuente, para la intermitencia de los colores debes resoldar en la etapa de salida de video y revisar la tarjeta de la pantalla muchas veces se sueltan los transistores que estan en ella, ten cuidado de no ocasionar cortos te repito. suerte


----------



## yimmy1307 (Mar 7, 2007)

criscob83 dijo:
			
		

> hola tengo una duda tengo una tv de 14" es samsung viejita, desde hace un tiempo le cambiaron el fly back por que no se veía bien y despues de eso si se vio bien, pero de un tiempo para acá se ve en blanco y negro con algunos tonos y rojo y amarillo, y si se doy unos golpes en la parte de atras y a veces se ve bien, pero ahora no quiere responder
> podría ser algún cable flojo o algo así?? hay que hacer de nuevo las soldaduras del fly back??? espero me ayuden




revisa el chispero y resolda todo los transistores.


----------



## yimmy1307 (Mar 7, 2007)

:revisa el chisper y resolda el coplin del trc.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 8, 2007)

Coges una baston de madera, por ejemplo un pincel y le vas dando golpecitor por la paste de soldaduras hasta que veas la zona donde es mas sensible y luego con mas cidado buscas el componente o zona, y haces una resoldada general de la zona, cuidado con los cortos.

Si dice que esta en banco y negro debe ser la zona de croma, sigue los cables que van del tubo de imagen hacia la placa donde cerca hay un integrado grande, revisa para empezar esa zona.


----------



## mjnavapo (Mar 9, 2007)

Yo tengo una tv sony de 14" y me pasa mas o menos igual.

Se empezo a ver en b&n algunas veces (luego volvia a color).
Luego fue a mas, y un dia mi tio me dijo que eso era de un potenciometro y lo ajusto un poco y ya se veia bien (duro unos meses).

Hasta que ha vuelto a fallar pero ya le ajustas el potenciometro y nada...

Alguien sabe de que puede ser??


----------

